# How long do you warm up your nissan??



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

How long?

Here in ny I let it warm up for atleast 10 min. but I see other people just hop in the car and drive right off.

Any long term affect from no letting the engine warm up?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there shouldn't be. Heck, I never have time to sit there and let the car warm up for 10 mins.............I just try to not let the rpm get too high until my temp gauge shows a normal setting.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i just go out 10 min early and let it warm the engine a bit.. i mean it only takes about 8min to warm it ..

but i wasn't sure if i could get in it and beat the shit outta it


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

A somewhat decent source has told me that 15 seconds is all you really need for normal driving, even here in -30 Ottawa. It's enough to get oil throughout the motor. Longer doesn't hurt though and you'll probably be clearing off you windows anyway while it warms up. For driving hard though you should allow everything to come up to operating temp.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

According to the manual about 30 seconds is all that's necessary. I let it go for about a minute or two and start driving. When driving it warms faster than just sitting at idle anyways.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Just don't hop in the car and drag race down the driveway.  This used to be the case w/ much older cars; unfortunately, the conventional wisdom stuck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

Modern cars don't need to be "warmed up" to the extend that old carbeurated beasts did. Too much idling after starting up can actually have adverse effects on your cats, from what I've heard, too.

I usually just crank it and let it still while I put my belt on and plug in the fuzzbuster, then just try not to thrash it until the temps are near normal.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

A minute is all you need. I think "warm up" is a bad name cuz it causes ppl to sit there with their car running until the temp warms up. The goal is to get lurbication to moving parts before you get on the road and blast down the highway.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I get in turn the key, and pump out of my driveway at 20mph and then just continue from that.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I dont sit in the car....I press the button.  But if I'm in a hurry, I drive slowly til the engine warms up properly. The I "drive" normally.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I just wait until my seatbelt light goes off on the dash, which is about 2 minutes or so. Then i pull out and drive her easy until she's fully warmed up, the car that is lol...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

My seat belt light doesnt turn off  I actually have to buckle up..shucks. 


I buckle up though, the light is annoying.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I always buckle up, but in my car if the passenger belt is not being used the light stays on for a couple of minutes before it goes off...


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

they put that light there so it annoys people enuff to put a seatbelt on...


----------



## NastyNX2k (Oct 20, 2002)

I usually give my car 5 mins to heat, and that usually clears out the evil OH frost that daily engulfs my car. As for you with the seatbelt problems, I too was annoyed with the alarmclock-type chime. One day while cleaning, I disconnected the wire to the seat belt, and I haven't heard the chime since then.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I wait until the temperature guage moves at 1/4 way. Which is about 5 minutes.

If I do that 20 seconds thing, my car will buck and sputter like it wants to shut off.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Up here in the dead of winter I let my car warm up till I feel heat. Anybody ever had their brake fluid freeze up? 35 below zero.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i heard of that.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> * Anybody ever had their brake fluid freeze up? 35 below zero. *


    
DAAAAAAAAAMN!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

heres what you do...let the car warm for about two minutes until the RPms drop to about 1000. Then drive slowly , not revving past about 2500-3000 rpms shifting softly. When the needle gets to idle temp, the tranny and engine should be warm...now gradually rev a 1000 rpms higher per shift for like 10 min and car is now ready for driving like a nissan is supposed to be driven


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

My Pulsar with an E6i works fine in the cold mornings, I just try not to drive it hard (Hard not to do with 70hp) if I can't wait for it to warm up. But if I do let it run, I just wait until the engine drops below 1000 RPM idling. (Starts off at about 2300RPM cold and while warm idles at about 750) Usually 3-4 minutes. My car doesn't give me any trouble (yet) if I run her hard while still cold anyway.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *My seat belt light doesnt turn off  I actually have to buckle up..shucks.
> 
> 
> I buckle up though, the light is annoying. *


just undo the harness under ur seat............i figured that out when i took my seats out to install my leather...............


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

70% of engine wear occurs beforet the engine is "warmed up"........i usually wait until the temp gauge goes up about 1/4 of the way.............invest in a remote starter, one of the best things i bought.................... 

-Robb-


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

the real deal is 30seconds.. and drive under 3k until your temp gauge goes up.. then wreak havoc..


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

I let mine warm up til I see the needle move a little then drive off.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well i will let it warm up until its nice and warm inside... it's like 20 outside to day and i will freeze my a$$ off


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *well i will let it warm up until its nice and warm inside... it's like 20 outside to day and i will freeze my a$$ off *



eeewww sounds like here- i froze my damn ears off walking to where i had class from the parking lot...wish i wasn't a lazy ass and had time to warm up.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL...wasn't today great...nice and warm? I had so much fun going to school today, I was stripping my clothes off to enjoy the warmth of the hot summer sun. I was soooooo happy to get out of my bed and go outside, I was extatic.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

andre said:


> *I was stripping my clothes off to enjoy the warmth of the hot summer sun. .. I was extatic.  *


I did that- I walked about a mile to my car and I decided to take off my jacket and put it back on...
the 25mph wind sucks!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

andre said:


> *LOL...wasn't today great...nice and warm? I had so much fun going to school today, I was stripping my clothes off to enjoy the warmth of the hot summer sun. I was soooooo happy to get out of my bed and go outside, I was extatic.  *




lol 

well dre it's about 15 here today so I think you can keep you clothes on...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually, today was much warmer than yesterday...no blistering wind....lol. By the way, for all who couldn't tell, I was being sarcastic...very sarcastic.  25 mph winds must suck...lol...only time I like those is when its summer, and I'm close to water...in Jamaica.  Cant wait to go back.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Do you NY guys have snow down there?
and salt?
we have salt. I washed my car yesterday and after driving to school and back it looks like i took it off roading in the sand dunes. Well, almost.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

It's supposed to snow tomorrow...they say a couple of inches...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Seva said:


> *Do you NY guys have snow down there?
> and salt?
> we have salt. I washed my car yesterday and after driving to school and back it looks like i took it off roading in the sand dunes. Well, almost. *



we get snow here some year we get over 1ft but upstate get hits real hard...


----------

